# Stolen foal



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

This foal has been stole for detail please see my thread in general discussions. I have cross posted this from another site PLease feel free to do the same to any horse sites you can know of. She is not mine but needs to be back with her mum.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Freyja said:


> This foal has been stole for detail please see my thread in general discussions. I have cross posted this from another site PLease feel free to do the same to any horse sites you can know of. She is not mine but needs to be back with her mum.


What area was it stolen from?


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

crofty said:


> What area was it stolen from?


I think leeds area.
I hope she is found safe and well soon.x


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Please keepyour eyes out for this foal as you can see she is very distinctive

Jess has been stolen on the morning of Monday 27th July 2009 in the Leeds area, she is only 3 months old and still needs her mum. Very distinct, has one coloured ear. She looks brown but the black is coming through under her fur. Very friendly little foal. The picture is when she was only 1 week old the brown markings are now more fluffy and black. Please watch out for her as i know they are many people with horses on here. ThankYou

The Owner of Jess can be contacted on :
There is a lot more info on facebook , just search 'missing foal jess'


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

That is so sad. Who in their right mind would take a little foal 

I don't live in the UK but i send wishes and hopes that she is found and reunited with her mummy.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Have posted it where I can. A good place to post is The NFED. Equestrian Information for the Central South. Horses, Ponies & Equestrian Equipment for Sale. its a new forest website run by friends of mine, i know its a long way down here but the foal could be anywhere by now and we live in a hugely horse populated area with many gypsys driving through that often buy/sell horses. Theres a huge amount oif horsey people there including farriers and vets.

If you message Steve who runs it he will post a stolen ad for you.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Some more information as to how this foal was taken. They'd obviously been watching her for a few weeks and planned how was best to take her unseen.

South Leeds - Gildersome Area . the farm backs on to a motorway and they came via the motorway so they didn't have to come past the house , god knows how they got the foal through 3 fields and under/over the motorway barrier to load her in to the horsebox they had waiting on the hard shoulder .. but theyy did


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I've just caught up with this on facebook Jesse was found safe and well about a month ago and is now back with her mum


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

thats great news,did anyone get charged??


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> thats great news,did anyone get charged??


I don't know it.I somehow found it on facebook and it just said that she had been found that was the last thing on it.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

oh thankgod for that.


----------

